# * Displaying MSN & YAHOO Messenger Status *



## krishnansurya (Nov 15, 2005)

This Is a TUT on hot to display your online status of Yahoo And Msn Messenger in your web page or a forum.

Most of u might already know about it but its for those who donot know.

There Are also many ways of doing this and i am going to tell one of the ways.

Displaying Status Of MSN ----------- >

1) Open  U r MSn messenger and sign in with u r desired account which u want to be displayed ..

2) Add this user to u r msn : msnbot23@bencastricum.nl
( Dont worry this is just a bot not a h@cker or anything    )

3) Now Open a conversation with the contact you just added (msnbot9@bencastricum.nl) and type : !uid

You will get a reply as some code like this : 4b2e649e-1606-4f7c-8979-ed7b649ab168

Now If u want this to be displayed in u r web page or forum.
simply giv img src=


> *www.bencastricum.nl/msn/status.php/CODE GOES HERE.png



just replace u r code there.

( but remeber to add something like i am or my msn id is before this code)

here is what u get : 
suryaprivet@hotmail.com is ---- >>>>  
*www.bencastricum.nl/msn/status.php/4b2e649e-1606-4f7c-8979-ed7b649ab168.png

if u r gettin a error at step : 3 FOLLOW THIS

 If you are getting an error "uid is not available, contact not on FL contact list" DELETE the bot you added and add a new bot. So if you added msnbot9@bencastricum.nl Change the 9 to a 11 *there are 11 bots* and repeate the last step.

This Service created by : bencastricum.nl
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now For Yahoo its ery very simple!

just add  this


> <a href="*edit.yahoo.com/config/send_webmesg?.target=YOUR YAHOO! ID&.src=pg">
> *opi.yahoo.com/online?u=YOUR YAHOO! ID&m=g&t=2</a>


!!! Remeber Change " Your Y! id "  with u r respective id.

----------------

Hope u like it!   

-- Surya


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Nov 15, 2005)

On Yahoo!, For a fast reply use this.



> <a href="ymsgr:sendim?YOUR YAHOO! ID">
> *opi.yahoo.com/online?u=YOUR YAHOO! ID&m=g&t=2</a>


----------



## ravimevcha (Nov 21, 2005)

really nice one. i dont know that we can also put our online status on our website.

thanks  a lot


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 21, 2005)

thanx going on my blog


----------



## kato (Nov 21, 2005)

thanx now i have put it on my blog too


----------



## krishnathelord (Nov 22, 2005)

cool work krishnansurya


----------

